# Central KS



## morelquest (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey all, I live on the MO side of KC and will be spending next week out in Great Bend, KS. I hope to have a couple of hours in the evenings to do some looking, but have no clue where to look out that way because I have never spent any time out there. Would love some suggestions. If you don't want to post spots here for everyone to see, feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks...


----------



## chip houser (Apr 7, 2013)

Well good luck!!!!! The wind blows about 2000 mph out there and there are no tree's and very little grass!!!! Head for the nearest river bank


----------



## sasnak44 (Mar 22, 2014)

I live in olathe, looking for a hunting buddy, turned the woods upside down today,none here yet,found some great new spots,ground is moist , lots if deadfall n moss, hit me up ,


----------



## sasnak44 (Mar 22, 2014)

Checked four diff locations today, none popping in OLATHE area yet, areas are still quite moist, anybody wanna go hunting , I down hit me up


----------



## sasnak44 (Mar 22, 2014)

68 small yellows today, west facing bank


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

morelquest , been many years since I have been out there.. cottonwoods on the Arkansas is where i would start. If you can find any areas that burned in the last year or so, they are golden. Plum thickets and cedars are real good after burns. I picked out of the tall grass after burns.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree Pilgrim! I've always liked the Arkansas!


----------

